# [solved] Jak odnaleźć segmentation fault?

## szybi

Po jakiejś aktualizacji niektóre programy przestały działać. Przy włączaniu pojawia się błąd: Naruszenie ochrony pamięci. Wydawać by się mogło, że to jakaś jedna wspólna zależność. revdep-rebuild uważa, że wszystko jest w porządku. I jak tu znaleźć usterkę? Da się wymusić przekompilowanie wszystkich zależności jakiegoś programu?

PozdrawiamLast edited by szybi on Tue Jun 08, 2010 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

```
gdb program
```

potem

```
run
```

a jak się wywali, to

 *Quote:*   

> bt

 

Jako, że nie masz symboli debugujących, to nazw funkcji widać nie będzie, ale przynajmniej zobaczysz, w której bibliotece się program wywala.

----------

## c0oba

strace?

----------

## szybi

Dziękuję za wskazówki do gdb. Zawsze wydawało mi się to czarną magią i wszystko debugowałem przez printy, albo cout - wiadomo. A tu proszę, okazało się, że winna jest biblioteka libGL.so.1. To pewnie przez to, że się ze sterownikami nVidii pokłóciłem. Przynajmniej wiadomo w czym problem. Swoją drogą ciekawe, że octave korzysta z tej biblioteki, skoro praktycznie cały w konsoli siedzi  :Smile: 

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------

